# Sewing machine failure: Lubrication alert



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Many of us are sewing masks and depend on our sewing machines to keep working. My 35 year old Singer model 6233 which I have owned since 2007 quit in the middle of a mask; the feed dog bound up. There are no oil holes or grease fittings in the case. Nowhere in the user manual is there any indication the machine ever needs to be oiled.

DH is a retired shop teacher. He removed the two bottom covers, carefully balancing the machine upside down propped by paperback books so as not to damage the thread holder or bobbin winder. You need a Philips screwdriver, regular screwdriver and an 8mm open end wrench. I was aghast to find lumps of accumulated lint. That got brushed out promptly. The plastic (or nylon perhaps) worm gear controlling the feed dog had disintegrated. Gears and shafts were bound up. We lucked out as we had a spare non working 600 series Singer with that part intact. It had a different gear that had failed. We found a video on line showing how to do the repair. It took us 3 hours working together to remove the broken part and its shaft and replace it. We had to do it ourselves since the sewing machine repair shops are closed for now.

DH used sewing machine oil, just a drop, wherever anything moved on a shaft. Do not use 3-in-1 oil as it gets sticky. He used white lithium grease he got at Napa Auto Parts to butter every gear. The original grease had dried out after 35 years. 

Depending on how much use you give your machine oiling should be done every year or two. Greasing every 10 to 20 years. Lint removal when you oil it.

As a precaution, once he had the part installed, the feed dog and bobbin winder retimed, and the covers back on, he took off the top cover and found more shafts, including the built in zig-zag cams, that needed oiling.

The machine is humming now. Check yours out before you have a similar disaster and clean and oil it regardless of what the manufacturer says. This is probably applicable to other brands of sewing machines and sergers. They have to stay lubricated so as not to bind up.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

I’m sorry you had to learn that the hard way, but grateful for the heads up. 

Since none of my sewing machines have been used since before 1998, I will have to tune up before attempting to use. Hmm ... or just leave them collecting dust. :sm15:


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I suggest you look them up on the Internet, including checking out forums on the models you have before you touch it. We practically memorized the repair video before David laid a screwdriver to it.



Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry you had to learn that the hard way, but grateful for the heads up.
> 
> Since none of my sewing machines have been used since before 1998, I will have to tune up before attempting to use. Hmm ... or just leave them collecting dust. :sm15:


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

My mum used to really look after her sewing machine of over 50 years! I now have it.....don’t use it but it’s there...and when I smell it, it so reminds me of her.... nobody taught me to sew but just stood at the side and watched her....
..I ended up sewing my bride dress and bridemaids... and lots more holy communion dresses.....


----------



## barbarafletcher (Apr 2, 2012)

......but no toys! ????????????????????


----------



## grammypeg (Nov 29, 2011)

That was the first thing I did when starting to sew some masks, I cleaned and oiled my machine. I bought it in 1976 and it's still going strong. The only part that was rusty was the machine operator. I had almost forgotten how to thread the thing. Mercifully the grooves worn in the finish helped. My sister has mom's old machine, from about 1950, it still runs, weighs a ton. I was little and so disappointed when she got it to replace her treadle machine. I kept asking her what kind she was getting, and the answer was a White (brand). It was dark green when it came, what a let down.


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

I'm afraid many are learning this the hard way. Newer computerized machines are sealed, no oil holes as in older mechanical machines. I clean lint out of mine after every big project. It will be going in this week for a thorough cleaning and taken apart to oil and lube. My mechanical straight stitch gets cleaned and oiled regularly by me.


----------



## 2KnitAgain (Mar 13, 2014)

I am so glad that you and your DH were successful. Doesn’t it make you proud to accomplish such a daunting job!


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I suggest you look them up on the Internet, including checking out forums on the models you have before you touch it. We practically memorized the repair video before David laid a screwdriver to it.


I will, but I'm sure I won't have any problems similar to yours. Mine are all so old, there's not a plastic or nylon bit anywhere in them, _and_ there are obvious oil holes everywhere. I even have sewing machine oil. ... Does such oil 'go bad' over time? :sm15:


----------



## bakrmom (May 30, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I will, but I'm sure I won't have any problems similar to yours. Mine are all so old, there's not a plastic or nylon bit anywhere in them, _and_ there are obvious oil holes everywhere. I even have sewing machine oil. ... Does such oil 'go bad' over time? :sm15:


Yes, it can. If it is yellowed or discolored don't use it. Don't sub 3 in 1 or other oils. Get actual sewing machine oil. Other oils will get sticky and cause problems


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

bakrmom said:


> Yes, it can. If it is *yellowed or discolored* don't use it. Don't sub 3 in 1 or other oils. Get actual sewing machine oil. Other oils will get sticky and cause problems


Ah! That must be why they're all in clear bottles.

Thank you.


----------



## crivitz (Apr 12, 2015)

Thanks for bringing this up. My Singer Featherweight has been getting quite the workout and I was so intense on getting things sewn I forgot all about oiling it. That's top on my list for tomorrow.


----------



## JuneB (Oct 10, 2014)

When my bobbin runs out I take my little brush and clean everything sometimes I use my vacuum to remove all the lint.I also change my needle after every project and use good quality thread.I also bring mine into the dealer for its check up once a year it’s an embroidery machine also mines doesn’t t need oil.. only my ancient old Kenmore does . It is amazing what’s in there and why they don t work.How awful to have had that happen... they don t tell you that in the manual.


----------



## louisezervas (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the info.


----------



## ozgal (Jun 21, 2011)

Thanks for that extremely useful information.


----------



## Magical Mouse (Oct 8, 2011)

So much good information here and quite detailed. Thanks for posting


----------



## rodeorose (Jun 28, 2019)

I sew almost daily, in addition to daily knitting. I clean and oil my Berninas at least once a week! Ditto a Juki and a Singer Featherweight I use a lot. I found user manuals for my two 1920’S era Singers online, I suggest doing a search if you’re missing a user manual. The manuals will tell you what needs lubricating, and where. My machines span a time period from the early 1900’s to the 21st century, they all work and, I use them all. They are worth taking good care of!


----------



## Aunty Prue (May 4, 2013)

So glad you could get it sorted! I bought a new Singer about 8 years ago to replace my Singer Capri bought in 1979 as the motor started 'smoking'.. At the time I was told you don't oil modern machines. I had a lot of trouble with it bunching thread underneath etc. Eventually when it was out of warranty I took it apart and oiled moving parts avoiding anything nylon or plastic. It now works quite well but I intend to have a new motor on my Singer Capri once I have time and we are well out of lockdown. Should I mention I have one other electric machine, straight stitch only, and two hand machines one of which is 101 years old this year which sews denim and anything else you care to mention. Like rodeorose I use all my machines and care for them but don't think husband approves.


----------



## flowergrower (Mar 1, 2011)

Great teamwork!!! We will all need maintenance on our machines when the sewing machine shops reopen!? Thanks for the reminder!


----------



## SouthernGirl (Dec 28, 2011)

Good to do.


----------



## jannyjo (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for reminding people to oil their machines.I buy up older machines at Good Will and Salvation Army stores.A good cleaning reoil and sometimes grease and they sing.Older machines need to be oiled after every few sewings and the lint taken out.I'm now learning and fixing the newer machine all the electronics their computers.Hang onto your older machines, that all I have to say.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a Pfaff Creative 1467 that I clean after every sewing project, to include after every mask I make. The bobbin area can accumulate quite a bit of dust. I had been spraying that area with canned air, but the repairman at the sewing shop where I have it services told me not to use it. He said that just pushes the lint further into the machine and can create more problems.


----------



## Granny8 (Mar 23, 2011)

And that's exactly why I still use my Singer 301...no plastic anywhere...


----------



## kcdaisy17 (Oct 20, 2017)

Thanks for a great reminder. It's easy to forget that our machines need a little TLC to keep them in top working order.


----------



## weaver1510 (Oct 2, 2011)

Another thing about sewing machine oil, be careful where you store it. My oil rusted out of the tin and ate(yes ate) through plastic containers contain fabric. The fabric was stained, ruined, and smelled all the other fabric not stained. I had to throw out a great deal of the fabric and wash all the other fabric. I still can smell some of the oil even after washing of fabric. Oddly enough, I didn't realize oil could do that until I watched one of those "home repair/fix shows on public tv channel.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Jessica-Jean said:


> I'm sorry you had to learn that the hard way, but grateful for the heads up.
> 
> Since none of my sewing machines have been used since before 1998, I will have to tune up before attempting to use. Hmm ... or just leave them collecting dust. :sm15:


I saw info that recommended being very careful when using sewing machines that had been stored for a long period (especially in an attic). Apparently, the coating on the wiring can disintegrate and result in an electrical shock on the metal parts of the machines.

Also, I have a Bernina that per the manufacturer and manual NEVER needs to be oiled. It failed on me while I was hemming a dress for a friend. The Bernina dealer that I contacted for repairs told me that EVERY machine needs to be oiled... Who to believe???


----------



## PattyH (May 13, 2011)

I replied to this yesterday but don't see it. Again, Nova Montgomery has a great Featherweight Maintenance Card. She does workshops where you completely take your machine apart and clean, oil and grease it. Her maintenance cards are for sale. Her website is www.novamontgomery.com. I love my featherweight. Same age as me!


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> Many of us are sewing masks and depend on our sewing machines to keep working. My 35 year old Singer model 6233 which I have owned since 2007 quit in the middle of a mask; the feed dog bound up. There are no oil holes or grease fittings in the case. Nowhere in the user manual is there any indication the machine ever needs to be oiled.
> 
> DH is a retired shop teacher. He removed the two bottom covers, carefully balancing the machine upside down propped by paperback books so as not to damage the thread holder or bobbin winder. You need a Philips screwdriver, regular screwdriver and an 8mm open end wrench. I was aghast to find lumps of accumulated lint. That got brushed out promptly. The plastic (or nylon perhaps) worm gear controlling the feed dog had disintegrated. Gears and shafts were bound up. We lucked out as we had a spare non working 600 series Singer with that part intact. It had a different gear that had failed. We found a video on line showing how to do the repair. It took us 3 hours working together to remove the broken part and its shaft and replace it. We had to do it ourselves since the sewing machine repair shops are closed for now.
> 
> ...


I bought a Japanese-made sewing machine 62 years ago that came with very clear instructions regarding keeping it cleaned and oiled; it was relatively inexpensive, but those instructions were/are worth a small fortune because I've never had that kind of problem with my sewing machines. It was suggested that light oiling be done whenever the machine had been idle for six months or more, so that's what I've always done. I'm sorry you had to deal with it.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

Be aware that some machines do not need to be oiled and if you oil them you can definitely hurt them.


----------



## rosemarya (May 25, 2013)

I have a Kenmore from 1968. They gave me oil and the booklet that came with the machine shows you where it's needed. I sewed all my childrens' clothes. (3 girls). I love this machine.


----------



## Casper1 (Dec 17, 2013)

Thanks for sharing!


----------



## liz morris (Dec 28, 2014)

"Also, I have a Bernina that per the manufacturer and manual NEVER needs to be oiled. It failed on me while I was hemming a dress for a friend. The Bernina dealer that I contacted for repairs told me that EVERY machine needs to be oiled... Who to believe???"

What the manufacturers want you to do, of course, is to buy a new machine on the basis that the old one "doesn't work any more". Am I being cynical, or what.


----------



## flitri (Jun 13, 2011)

My Mum did a lot of sewing and she worked in factories on industrial sewing machines, she always oiled her machine and cleaned it after she finished using it for the day. Her 1st machine was her Mothers treddle machine which mum got a motor fixed to it, then after years she bought her own electric machine, that was back in about 1963, we only got rid of it a couple of years ago because the belt had perished and it couldn't be replaced.


----------



## Pittgirl (Jan 6, 2017)

Thanks for the reminder Marilyn. I made it a habit to clean out the bobbin area every time I change a bobbin. It's amazing how much can accumulate in a short time. I also take my machines in yearly for cleaning and maintenance.


----------



## Becca (Jan 26, 2011)

Periodically machines need professional cleaning. Sears offered this service for sewing machines and l used it every year.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

I have an all-metal Bernina machine that's 34-35 years old and when I went to use it for masks, the feed dogs were stuck in the down position...I know not why because I've never made quilts or done any "free" needling on it that I can remember. Long story short, I ended up purchasing an inexpensive Brother machine to make the masks...for the money I spent, I really like this new machine and it's light-weight so easy to move around if needed. I am eager to get my Bernina serviced because I really, really enjoy sewing with this old machine! Stay well!


----------



## der_fisherman (Jul 26, 2014)

Good Tip and thanks for sharing!

Andy


----------



## sibergirl (May 4, 2011)

I have a Viking gear-driven machine from the mid 70s. Luckily, there is a serviceman near me who is a wizard at keeping my machine running like it's brand new. I would never attempt to do any maintenance myself.


----------



## CBratt (Dec 6, 2012)

I have a Viking Epic and it specifically says do not oil.


----------



## Jakers1 (Jul 27, 2012)

I do a lot of piecing for quilts. I found that using a pipe cleaner to get fuzz out is great. It bends to get into off spaces, easy to clean. In some shops they are called fuzzy sticks in the craft area, because no one these days knows what a pipe cleaner is!


----------



## jeanne63 (Mar 14, 2014)

I’ve lost track of how many times I’ve cleaned out the lint and change those needles, sewing thru elastic wears them out fast. Gonna search for help oiling. I don’t have a dependable sewing repair person in Savannah, bought my machine in Charlotte, 4 hrs away and probably closed. Only 4 years old.


----------



## knittingwoman (Jan 30, 2019)

Speaking of sewing machines reminds me of my Mother-in-law and her little Elna portable. This was in the 70's. She liked it for its size since she was petite also. She was driving my daughters somewhere and bringing along her little Elna. The kids were small and bouncy, so she brought out her Elna first and set it on the driveway near the driver's side front door, so she wouldn't forget it, then chased down the little girls and buckled them in. Hopped in the car and backed out over a bump. Yup, ran over the Elna. Didn't hurt it a bit. She passed it down to her granddaughter, who in turn gave it to her own daughter.

Its latest use has been to make covid masks.


----------



## Dorsey (Jan 20, 2012)

I wish I could do that fixing myself, but have to wait until shop is open. I was going to sew masks, I have a LOT of fabric as I was a quilter. Tried my Pfaff, and found I had forgotten how to wind a bobbin. Got out the book. Got a bobbin wound. Then relearned how to thread the machine, then tried to sew. It kept getting snarled and quitting. Finally gave up. Machine needs to go to the shop. Love that Pfaff, but thought I would get out my Bernina 440, tried to pick it up, too darn heavy. When my daughter comes, will get her to switch the machines for me. Hope the Bernina is not in like shope as the Pfaff, but it could be. Have not sewn anything for a long time.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

Dorsey said:


> I wish I could do that fixing myself, but have to wait until shop is open. I was going to sew masks, I have a LOT of fabric as I was a quilter. Tried my Pfaff, and found I had forgotten how to wind a bobbin. Got out the book. Got a bobbin wound. Then relearned how to thread the machine, then tried to sew. It kept getting snarled and quitting. Finally gave up. Machine needs to go to the shop. Love that Pfaff, but thought I would get out my Bernina 440, tried to pick it up, too darn heavy. When my daughter comes, will get her to switch the machines for me. Hope the Bernina is not in like shope as the Pfaff, but it could be. Have not sewn anything for a long time.


I would unthread the machine, take out the bobbin and make certain that it is inserted correctly and put in a new needle. Then give it another try. I have found mine can be persnickety, but persistence pays off!


----------



## susandkline (Oct 26, 2015)

knittingwoman said:


> Speaking of sewing machines reminds me of my Mother-in-law and her little Elna portable. This was in the 70's. She liked it for its size since she was petite also. She was driving my daughters somewhere and bringing along her little Elna. The kids were small and bouncy, so she brought out her Elna first and set it on the driveway near the driver's side front door, so she wouldn't forget it, then chased down the little girls and buckled them in. Hopped in the car and backed out over a bump. Yup, ran over the Elna. Didn't hurt it a bit. She passed it down to her granddaughter, who in turn gave it to her own daughter.
> 
> Its latest use has been to make covid masks.


Great story! And you can bet that they don't make them like that anymore!


----------



## jbee (Jan 5, 2016)

bakrmom said:


> Yes, it can. If it is yellowed or discolored don't use it. Don't sub 3 in 1 or other oils. Get actual sewing machine oil. Other oils will get sticky and cause problems


Thank You for mentioning that the oil if yellowed is not to be used. I have one clear and one yellow. I will discard the yellow one. Thanks You! I didn't know that! I would never use 3 in one oil. :sm24:


----------



## dinnerontime (May 8, 2011)

Good reminder. My Singer is 49 years old. I just had it serviced a few months ago and glad I did because I am making masks for a local hospital. Your note made me think that I should probably keep track, someplace on the machine when I do have it serviced cause otherwise, I just don't remember and it seems like yesterday.


----------



## Sunny70 (Jul 25, 2014)

You know I’m bored, I don’t sew or have a sewing machine and I read every word! ????


----------



## Suo (Jul 25, 2011)

I have an old Singer U33 that I bought used in 1990. It is mounted in a heavy base with the motor and belt under the table. I sew for a living so it get use almost 7 days a week. Every time I change the bobbin, the entire undersurface is brushed thoroughly. Cotton especially leaves a lot of lint and will bind up the works quickly. It is oiled regularly only with sewing machine oil. It is solid steel as are all the workings. I will never give it up as the newer models don't seem to hold up as well to the kind of use I give them. Treat your equipment properly and they will give you many years of trouble free use.


----------



## jansews (Jan 27, 2015)

I always kept my old Singer machine oiled and greased and it still works. Just like a car that needs to have oil changed and lubed a sewing machine needs to be taken care of too. My newer (25 yr. old Janome) machine still works fine and I keep it clean and oiled as well. It has gotten a workout making masks.


----------



## Grannie Sandy (Jan 13, 2014)

Please :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: don't over do the oiling. :sm13: :sm13: :sm13: I had too much oil on my last Singer and had to take it in for repairs. The man said I had too much oil on it and the gears slipped out of place. I didn't think that could happen. He fixed it then I broke the screw that held the cams in place for the decorative stitches. When I took it in for repair, he said he "didn't sell it so he didn't have to repair it." That was my last Singer! I love my Bernina :sm24: :sm24: :sm24: It has never required repair! :sm24: :sm24: :sm24:


----------



## grannybell (Mar 12, 2013)

Thanks for that reminder. What a time you two had but you succeeded. You are so clever I bet you can operate a back hoe.


----------



## Latte with Yarn (May 18, 2019)

Thanks for that info!
Pfaff is a great sewing machine, my Mom had one and also a Necchi.
She loved them both...and so did I, since I got to learn on them!



Runner Girl said:


> I have a Pfaff Creative 1467 that I clean after every sewing project, to include after every mask I make. The bobbin area can accumulate quite a bit of dust. I had been spraying that area with canned air, but the repairman at the sewing shop where I have it services told me not to use it. He said that just pushes the lint further into the machine and can create more problems.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

My parents bought me a new Singer in 1968 when I was in college. I never let anyone else use it. A girl who lived down the hall from me in the dorms had the exact same machine and she let everyone use hers. One night two other girls woke me up at 2:00 in the morning because they were using the machine and it stopped working. They were afraid to tell the owner, but figured I would know how to fix it. Imagine my surprise when I opened the bobbin case and found it packed solid with lint and that jammed the machine. No one including the owner ever thought to clean it! I spent a good hour cleaning it and oiling everything and got it working perfectly. After that, I never felt guilty about not lending my machine out.


----------



## Runner Girl (Mar 27, 2013)

Latte with Yarn said:


> Thanks for that info!
> Pfaff is a great sewing machine, my Mom had one and also a Necchi.
> She loved them both...and so did I, since I got to learn on them!


Yes, I love my Pfaff. I purchased my first sewing machine with baby-sitting money back in the mid 1960's - a Singer and traded up twice. I kept the last one after I purchased the Pfaff, because I loved it so much. Finally, I decided to sell it a about four-five years later and wish I had kept it for sentimental reasons!


----------



## Linda Beth (Sep 16, 2013)

Congratulations on getting your machine running again. Your husband did a great job. For 25 years I had a Necci that I loved. I oiled & cleaned it myself by taking the bottom off & turning it upside down. The machine I have now is a Baby Lock Grace, which is OK, but because there's a computer chip in it, it needs professional attention now & then. I can't oil or clean it myself, so for about $85 a shot, I have to have it tuned once a year or so. I miss my Necci! So far so good in it running OK as I make a lot of masks also. Fingers crossed.


----------



## janie48 (May 18, 2011)

Wow! I'm so jealous that you have someone to help you out with your machine. Good luck with your sewing now


----------



## cainchar (Dec 14, 2012)

I am a mask maker who got caught. After 40 years, my dear old Kenmore 12 stitch let out a screech and squeal and I dared go no further. Thinking at 40 years it was a great investment, I peeked at youtube, hoping to learn how to oil it. Apparently, only the much older have convenient and readily accessible oil holes. Fortunately (for many reasons,) I live on Prince Edward Island and everyone knows everyone (and everyone's business! lol) With one phone call I knew just who to take it to. I dropped it off yesterday and picked it up this AM! $40! It deserves more than $1 per year, but that was all it took. Something dried up and a pulley needed replacing and that was it! Feeling lucky.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

I'm not sure how I came to find this y-tube channel, I'ts "Andy Tube". Many of you probably know him. I watch everyday. It started when I wanted to make masks like most all of us. I haven't sewn in decades. Gave all my fabric and patterns away. Went deep into my closet to get the machine out and found it really needed some assistance.

Please watch "Andy tube" he is very patient and so enthusiastic about this craft, restoring vintage Singer's. I managed to replace my tension unit (it was in pieces in a ziplock bag) and I reset my timing. Not done with the projects yet, but getting there. Mine is a 513, and a 457, one I bought in 1974, the other was given to me.

Keep trying, be safe, stay healthy!!


----------



## MissNettie (Dec 15, 2012)

Very interesting. We are fortunate that we have a wonderful repair shop that fixes vacuum cleaners and sewing machines and I take mine in to be serviced just like a car. The only thing is that I have not used mine in so long that it probably does not need it. It has just been gathering dust for years. Thanks for posting. MN


----------



## Capri18 (Nov 11, 2013)

I bought mini attachments that fit on my Dirt Devil hand vacuum and use them to vacuum out the lint from my machines after every 3-4 projects. If sewing something large like a quilt, the lint should be cleaned out before sewing another project. Check your machines manual to know where to oil and you just need a drop of sewing machine oil.


----------



## SAMkewel (Mar 5, 2011)

MissNettie said:


> Very interesting. We are fortunate that we have a wonderful repair shop that fixes vacuum cleaners and sewing machines and I take mine in to be serviced just like a car. The only thing is that I have not used mine in so long that it probably does not need it. It has just been gathering dust for years. Thanks for posting. MN


To the contrary, what I have read and been told by sewing machine repair people is that a sewing machine can seize following years of gathering dust, so it would be wise to have it serviced before trying to use it again.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

kjcipswich said:


> I'm not sure how I came to find this y-tube channel, I'ts "Andy Tube". Many of you probably know him. I watch everyday. It started when I wanted to make masks like most all of us. I haven't sewn in decades. Gave all my fabric and patterns away. Went deep into my closet to get the machine out and found it really needed some assistance.
> 
> Please watch "Andy tube" he is very patient and so enthusiastic about this craft, restoring vintage Singer's. I managed to replace my tension unit (it was in pieces in a ziplock bag) and I reset my timing. Not done with the projects yet, but getting there. Mine is a 513, and a 457, one I bought in 1974, the other was given to me.
> 
> Keep trying, be safe, stay healthy!!


Link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUSPDsHaFtRoz1VA2U1xJ4w

I'll need to check out just _which_ models I have and then hope he's made a video for each.

Anyone know of anything about the Elna "Grasshopper"?? I picked one up on the curb a few years ago, but it's lacking a power cord ($25 on eBay) and the throat plate had been replaced by a piece of once-clear plastic - which is now broken. I would LOVE to get it up and working, but the Elna store here won't even look at it; they only want to sell me a brand new, too speedy for me, computerized machine for a few thousand dollars. 
http://www.marblehead.net/amy/grasshop.html


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I have had good luck ordering parts for my machines online at:
http://www.sewingpartsonline.com/about-us.aspx

Not sure if they can help you with the Grasshopper though. Good luck!


----------



## mellowearth (Sep 12, 2018)

Thank you for sharing this! I used my watercolor brush just the other day to clean out lint. AND am completely "plumped" because I discovered my cute little Singer zig-zagger really does work when I line up all the prongy-doobers just right on its plug-in. As we can see, I don't use a sewing machine very often at all. Mask-making's provided a great opportunity to get re-acquainted with mine. :sm20: :sm06: :sm26: :sm02:


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Ellie RD said:


> I have had good luck ordering parts for my machines online at:
> http://www.sewingpartsonline.com/about-us.aspx
> 
> Not sure if they can help you with the Grasshopper though. Good luck!


Can't hurt to ask, eh?

Thank you.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Thank you so much


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

DH advises using white lithium grease on the nylon and plastic gears. That is what was used originally but in 35 years it dried out and needed to be replaced.


Aunty Prue said:


> So glad you could get it sorted! I bought a new Singer about 8 years ago to replace my Singer Capri bought in 1979 as the motor started 'smoking'.. At the time I was told you don't oil modern machines. I had a lot of trouble with it bunching thread underneath etc. Eventually when it was out of warranty I took it apart and oiled moving parts avoiding anything nylon or plastic. It now works quite well but I intend to have a new motor on my Singer Capri once I have time and we are well out of lockdown. Should I mention I have one other electric machine, straight stitch only, and two hand machines one of which is 101 years old this year which sews denim and anything else you care to mention. Like rodeorose I use all my machines and care for them but don't think husband approves.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I wonder whether the OXO oil and vinegar dispensers (https://www.bedbathandbeyond.com/store/s/plastic-oil-and-vinegar-set?ta=typeahead) would hold up?


weaver1510 said:


> Another thing about sewing machine oil, be careful where you store it. My oil rusted out of the tin and ate(yes ate) through plastic containers contain fabric. The fabric was stained, ruined, and smelled all the other fabric not stained. I had to throw out a great deal of the fabric and wash all the other fabric. I still can smell some of the oil even after washing of fabric. Oddly enough, I didn't realize oil could do that until I watched one of those "home repair/fix shows on public tv channel.


----------



## annalee15 (Feb 11, 2011)

wow, u are lucky, my machine i have had trouble with sewing masks, is not old and has only been used to do repair work. i wonder if this could be my problem. its a brother machine.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

Can't hurt to open it up carefully, use a lint brush carefully, and oil with sewing machine. I am not familiar with Brother, so I can't advise beyond that, the generic care for machinery.


annalee15 said:


> wow, u are lucky, my machine i have had trouble with sewing masks, is not old and has only been used to do repair work. i wonder if this could be my problem. its a brother machine.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

There is an Elna Grasshopper blog. Maybe you will get your answers.https://elnagrasshopper.wordpress.com/tag/elna-grasshopper-power-cord/


Jessica-Jean said:


> Link: https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCUSPDsHaFtRoz1VA2U1xJ4w
> 
> I'll need to check out just _which_ models I have and then hope he's made a video for each.
> 
> ...


----------



## MN_Knitter_in_TX (Nov 28, 2017)

Our local fabric/quilt shop brings a repairman in every month, at least until the lockdown. You leave your machine with them and he does needed maintenance, and any necessary repairs (after consulting with the customer, of course.) My Elna didn't have any problems at the time, but it was 30 years old. All I had done was do the oiling recommended in the manual, and brushing the lint out around the bobbin case and beside the feed dogs. The cost was reasonable, and I picked my machine up that afternoon, he also provided a little sample he had sewn after the maintenance to show it was sewing well. 

Your post reminded me that I need to get that done again when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> There is an Elna Grasshopper blog. Maybe you will get your answers.https://elnagrasshopper.wordpress.com/tag/elna-grasshopper-power-cord/


Thank you so much for finding that blog! Too bad its author has stopped working on it.


----------



## MarilynKnits (Aug 30, 2011)

I also learned that after oiling and whenever you are ready to turn off your machine, put a small piece of cloth over the feed teeth, put down the needle, put down the presser foot, and cover the machine. Mine came in gorgeous leatherette bag, but I keep it on an end table DH customized for me. I made a dust cover from a cheap plastic tablecloth that matches the room decor.

Alas, we don't have any fabric shops really nearby. There are two JoAnn's Fabrics, each 24 miles away. A couple of other nearer fabric stores are really interior decoration stores that also sell fabric by the yard. When I moved to this area 55 years ago we had a full service magnificent fabric store in town with the best selection of buttons outside New York City. As the town grew the location grew in value until they couldn't afford the rent and the owner retired. We also had a WT Grant with a wonderful yard goods and sewing supplies department and a wonderful yarn and knitting and crochet supplies department. The whole area kept growing up and the new housing attracted the sorts of people who don't do stuff the way we do, they pay people for the sorts of items we enjoy creating. The modest stores like Grant were replaced by the likes of The Gap and Pier 1 Imports.



MN_Knitter_in_TX said:


> Our local fabric/quilt shop brings a repairman in every month, at least until the lockdown. You leave your machine with them and he does needed maintenance, and any necessary repairs (after consulting with the customer, of course.) My Elna didn't have any problems at the time, but it was 30 years old. All I had done was do the oiling recommended in the manual, and brushing the lint out around the bobbin case and beside the feed dogs. The cost was reasonable, and I picked my machine up that afternoon, he also provided a little sample he had sewn after the maintenance to show it was sewing well.
> 
> Your post reminded me that I need to get that done again when the opportunity arises.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

MarilynKnits said:


> I also learned that ... whenever you are ready to turn off your machine, put a small piece of cloth over the feed teeth, put down the needle, put down the presser foot, and cover the machine. ... The modest stores like Grant were replaced by the likes of The Gap and Pier 1 Imports.


I learned that too, and I miss the likes of WT Grant, Kresge's, and Woolworth's. I never thought of them as 'modest', but you're right, that's what they were. Sears and Montgomery Ward were perhaps a notch above them, but their mail order catalogue service was their greatest attraction. 
I know change is inevitable, but it's not _always_ an improvement.


----------



## kjcipswich (Apr 27, 2015)

Thanks for looking up Andy and the link, I appreciate that, Jessica Jean.


----------



## Ellie RD (Aug 20, 2011)

I knew to put the presser feet down, but not about the piece of fabric and needle -- thanks for this info!


----------



## tami_ohio (Mar 22, 2011)

grammypeg said:


> That was the first thing I did when starting to sew some masks, I cleaned and oiled my machine. I bought it in 1976 and it's still going strong. The only part that was rusty was the machine operator. I had almost forgotten how to thread the thing. Mercifully the grooves worn in the finish helped. My sister has mom's old machine, from about 1950, it still runs, weighs a ton. I was little and so disappointed when she got it to replace her treadle machine. I kept asking her what kind she was getting, and the answer was a White (brand). It was dark green when it came, what a let down.


Memories! Mom had a Kenmore in a sewing table/case? I forget what it's called. I learned on that and aquired my great grandmother's White treadle. I loved sewing on that, and made many garments. (simple ones I'm not a fancy seamstress!). Last I used it many years ago, it still worked. I'm afraid to use it because I don't know where I can get parts now. The man who used to service my machines is no longer living, and when he was still working on machines got a not so good surprise. He had been and gotten parts one day, plenty of parts for the treadle machines, went back the next day and they had gotten rid of all of them. He said had he known, he would have bought as much as he could. I did find the leather belts for them in an Amish dry goods store a couple of years ago. And a few years ago, our neice gave us DH's grandma's Singer treadle that she had inherited. So pleased to have both!

To the original poster, thanks for the reminder to clean and oil my machine. It's been a couple of years since it was in for service.


----------



## Enerik (Jul 27, 2018)

Hi,
Thanks for posting, really interesting info.


----------



## Jessica-Jean (Mar 14, 2011)

Suo said:


> I have an old Singer U33 that I bought used in 1990. It is mounted in a heavy base with the motor and belt under the table. I sew for a living so it get use almost 7 days a week. Every time I change the bobbin, the entire undersurface is brushed thoroughly. Cotton especially leaves a lot of lint and will bind up the works quickly. It is oiled regularly only with sewing machine oil. It is solid steel as are all the workings. I will never give it up as the newer models don't seem to hold up as well to the kind of use I give them. Treat your equipment properly and they will give you many years of trouble free use.


Knee-control!!! That’s what I learned on and prefer. I hate the foot-controls; they get hot and burn my feet! I know that’s because I go too slowly, but that’s not going to change.


----------

